
Ruby, RubyGems and Bundler - pkmiec
http://engineering.appfolio.com/appfolio-engineering/2017/2/27/ruby-rubygems-and-bundler
======
pmontra
I solve those problems by never using gem install. Actually I use gem install
once, to install bundler in the @global gemset of every Ruby version I'm
using. Then it's all Gemfiles.

I create a rvm gemset per project and I use bundle within it. Combined with
the .ruby-version and the .ruby-gemset files this lets me switch between
projects in zero time because I don't have to run bundle.

I deploy with bundle install --deployment (vendoring gems).

